# My Story..



## needsomeadvice1234 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello All,This is one of my first posts on here and I am hoping to find others like me out there in the world (I have never found anyone who has had my problem and can understand) but also am looking for possible answers. Please see below for some facts about me and my symptoms. *I am 24 years old and have been suffering with IBS since I was about 15*The symptoms have changed throughout the years *It started off being crampy pain whenever I ate really fatty foods or drank too much carbonated drinks (soda, fried food, pizza, etc.). I would get severe cramps and have to rush to the bathroom and would have an attack. After about 45 minutes I would basically release everything out of me and feel better, but have to go to sleep due to complete exhaustion from the attack. *As time went on, it has gotten worse and I now have pain every day no matter what I eat. The pain varies every day, however I feel sick every day of my life. Now I feel constipated all the time, I feel like I haven't even gone to the bathroom when I am done. I will go 3 times a day sometimes. Also, I pretty much have cut out 75% of the foods in this world. *The only foods that don't hurt me are salads, plain foods, vegetables, and fruit. *I cannot TOUCH pizza, fried foods, sandwiches, wraps, eggs, etc. You name the food and I probably can't eat it. I will get attacks if I try and eat something I know I shouldn't where i get violently ill for bout 2 hours throwing up and going to the bathrooom literally 1000 times. *A lot of times when I go during these attacks, there is all mucus. *Also, when i go regularly, most of the bowels are very small. *I have tried aloe vera juice, eliminating foods, more fiber intake...however none of this has really worked. I would be open to any suggestions that anyone has. This is something that i cry about every day and even though I keep pushing through..i need to figure something out soon.


----------



## CaitlinD (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey! Ok so my first question is, are you seeing a doctor about this? I know it may sound like a stupid question if you are but if you aren't you really should. IBS tends to be a lable only given when the doctors can't find anything else wrong so having all of the testing done is very important. Once you have your diagnosis you and your doctor can try out some different treatment plans. The tough thing about IBS is that it's different for everyone and you can really only treat the symptoms. However through some trial and error you may find a great treatment that works very well for you!


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you tried food allergy testing? I did that and didn't find anything, but it might be something you'd want to do to rule certain foods out for sure.


----------

